# Can rats eat Nutella?



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello!

Is it safe to feed my rats Nutella?

Thanks everyone


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

It's pretty sticky, so I would worry about them choking on it. If it was watered down I think it would be safe for them to eat, but it isn't healthy and its high in sugar and fat. I would avoid it and just give something else as a treat.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Funny enough I just had nutella last night, and Basil was licking the spoon! I wouldn't say it's the healthiest thing, but if you're just letting them lick the knife or spoon you used to spread it I'd say it's harmless enough.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright, I'll avoid giving them Nutella then 



Babs said:


> Funny enough I just had nutella last night, and Basil was licking the spoon! I wouldn't say it's the healthiest thing, but if you're just letting them lick the knife or spoon you used to spread it I'd say it's harmless enough.


Awww


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

In the UK Nutella is Hazlenuts, skimmed milk and cocoa. It's not as unhealthy as you'd think and is a good source of slow release energy.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

RedFraggle said:


> In the UK Nutella is Hazlenuts, skimmed milk and cocoa. It's not as unhealthy as you'd think and is a good source of slow release energy.


Thats sounds good. I might just try that for myself. Its a newly introduced product in my area.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Should be fine. Moderation, though - nuts are all protein and Nutella is proteins and sugar. Neither of which rats should have too much of if it can be avoided. A bit here or there, less than every few days, should be okay.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

It's great for mixing with meds too!


----------

